
How the Luxottica Monopoly Is Making Eye Glasses Costlier? - gablusky
https://www.forbes.com/sites/anaswanson/2014/09/10/meet-the-four-eyed-eight-tentacled-monopoly-that-is-making-your-glasses-so-expensive/#6b39dc8e6b66
======
Finnucane
I’m wearing Warby Parker right now. I had some issues with my prescription,
and the in-store customer service was very good about getting it sorted,
including having a pair remade at no additional cost.

